# TTOC at Audi / Volkswagen track days **PASSES NOW READY**



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Got the taste of it from castle coombe track day? then why not do it all again! (practice makes perfect)

Autometrix have offered space for TTOC to have a pitch at the below track day events

Saturday April 23 at Croft near Darlington
Volkswagen & Audi Track Day

Saturday July 23 at Castle Combe, Wilts
Volkswagen & Audi Track Day

Saturday October 22 at Castle Combe, Wilts 
(Audi only track day)

If people are keen to attend then parking can be arranged for those interested under the TTOC club banner. Space is free but obviously those who wish to do the track need to make there own arrangement for the day with autometrix details can be found below

www.autometrix.co.uk

people can post interest in any of these days and I can send of the application if needed.

Regards

Andy

PS I dont work for autometrix they just use me as point of contact as rep for TTOC


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am ok with the second two in July and October, just down the road so count me in!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Guess I'm going to be lonely then! :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Might see you there Lee :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> Might see you there Lee :wink:


 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

1) Multiprocess
2) Jog
3) Jay
4) Omen
5) ttvic
6) kevtoTTy
7) MikeyB
8 )
9)
10)

If we get a few more then I can send of for the plot but if it doesn't happen you can of course still go along  but not on a club stand.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just you two then.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in for the July event at Castle Combe. Croft's a little too far away.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Put me down for July and October

Thanks


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just to confirm, July and Oct for me too.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Put me down for both July & October


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> 1) Multiprocess
> 2) Jog
> 3) Jay
> 4) Omen
> ...


Even if you dont go to all events it still means there is a cohort going.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

O go on then, put me down for both July & October!

(Do you think the wife will accept the former as a good enough wedding anniversary prezzie (25th July)) :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Of course she will!!  :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in for July and October.

Whats the damage? Â£Â£


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> 1) Multiprocess
> 2) Jog
> 3) Jay
> 4) Omen
> ...


MikeyB have a look at the autometrix site on my first post for cost of tracking.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'll send of the application for this so you'll have aprking alltogether on a "TTOC pitch"

Anyone else just post and I'll add names

Ta

Andy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I was talking to Paul Harris, editor of Audi Driver, today, and he's really keen to see TTs and the TTOC take a more active part in their events, so be good to show him we can rise to the challenge 

Clive


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I saw a Croft Date on the calendar!!!!

23rd April.

Can anyone make that? I'd be well up for a couple of sessions or a mornings worth on the track. I've done it on various bikes and a CRX VTI and even been round in my old Lexus. Never done it in a sports car like this though. Would be well up for giving the tyres a howl!

Loz


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Come on your northerners!!!!!

Croft id a greart technical circuit! get your cars out there!!

Tactile, you said you fancied a northern meet. Well here it is" its free to all who just want to watch. and Â£30 upwards for those who want track time (ME!!).

can you help make this a reality?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I have applied for pitch in july and october at the castle coombe dates.

Sorry Loz Have a great day out anyway.

Once in receipt I will ask for pm of address to send out the windscreen passes too.

(In confidence of course, and once passes are posted out I will delete all address from my inbox.)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Any news on this event.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

jog said:


> Any news on this event.


ditto...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I have just spoke to Mark.

I've booked for full day, Mark just for the afternoon.

Anyone else (Damon, Mikey, Lee......????)

Kev

PS

My wife has somehow changed?????


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Full day for me please! Might as well use the whole day to practise....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/

Need to book it yourself me thinks!!!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Damn, wont be able to make the July one after all :?

Stick me down for October though, should be a nice way to end the summer show season.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Not heard from Autometrix yet reference the pitch.
Will keep all informed when I do.

Book yourselves in for tracking if you want too.

Regards

Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well speak of the devil.

Today I recieved 10 passes for the JULY event at castle coombe for the TTOC pitch thats now been reserved.

For all those interested above can you pm me an address to post out the passes too. (these of course are in strict confidence and I will delete from my pm box once sent out and recieved)

The instructions are to be there early 9 ish with pass displayed on mirror. (Hanging from it)
I beleive the event Â£5 entrance plus your own cost of tracking car
The pitch is free for the TTOC  Its good parking if nothing else.

I'll pm all in list to remind.

Regards Andy

PS 10 is more than those that specified interest so some more are welcome.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hi again

You may want to remove your address from the main web page and PM it too me instead.!



I will post your pass out ASAP

Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Passes sent to

Multiprocess
Jog
Omen666
kevtoTTy
Mikey B

Will the reps among you have a few flyers etc on display for the club ?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I will make sure we have the TTOC stuff, thanks for your help


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> I will make sure we have the TTOC stuff, thanks for your help


Damon,
Do you think we could get the TTOC flagpole. It would be good to have it for Poole the following week too.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anyone got the passes yet??


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

got mine too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

DXN said:


> Well speak of the devil.
> 
> Today I recieved 10 passes for the JULY event at castle coombe for the TTOC pitch thats now been reserved.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on being there but have ordered kw coilovers and R32 arb's due to be fitted on thursday while car being serviced. If the new bits aren't in I'll probably hold off till October...do you still have extra passes or is it TTOC only?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hi

If you PM me your address I'll send you a pass incase you go.

Andy



DC said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Well speak of the devil.
> ...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Obviously you'll be joining the TTOC on the day if you're going on the stand, right? :wink:


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

It' starting to sound like expensive car parking....

mine'll be the TT parked on it's own in the corner, I'll walk to the stand 

....of course I'll be joining, just been waiting for right opportunity :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Andy

What is happening about my pass to this event?

Cheers Vic


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Andy
> 
> What is happening about my pass to this event?
> 
> Cheers Vic


I sent pm to everyone in list asking for address but could only send to those who replied. I hope you got the reminder.

Gald you are still interested, If you want to still go PM me your address and I'll send one out for you.  straight away

andy

Any more? I have 3 passes left (3 once one sent to ttvic)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Andy
> ...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Andy

PM Sent 
please confirm receipt

Cheers Vic


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Andy
> 
> PM Sent
> please confirm receipt
> ...


pm returned

letter is in the post


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> Passes sent to
> 
> Multiprocess
> Jog
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Quitre possible that Helen and I will be there too now, PM on the way Andy thanks.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am very sorry but I am not able to attend this event.

I have a pass and can send it to someone else if necessary.

Thanks for all your help DXN, apologies.

Damon


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> I am very sorry but I am not able to attend this event.
> 
> I have a pass and can send it to someone else if necessary.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this Damon.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Quitre possible that Helen and I will be there too now, PM on the way Andy thanks.


Its in the post John

Will you get it from work addy if it only gets there sat?
( Faith in the post obviously)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be leaving Southampton for Devon on Sat morning so will nip into the office then.

Thanks for the trouble Andy and for the stamp etc too, owe you a drink!

J


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Whose actually tracking?????????????? :?

Me
Jog (pm)

Anyone else??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Received this morning thanks Andy :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Whose actually tracking?????????????? :?
> 
> Me
> Jog (pm)
> ...


Just me and you then mate.
Looking at the weather, it seems we may need plenty of tread on our tyres. Looks like its gona Pi$$ down.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Whose actually tracking?????????????? :?
> ...


Why is life so complicated...........

Either:

Track day wheels with minimal tread

or

OEM wheels with plenty of tread (except the edges which were left all over the track at the lact CC track day!!

Which option are you going with Jog?

K


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


Same dilema mate.
I got two white wheels on the front last night and was going to finish it off tonight but not sure now. If its raining i will probably stick with my "normal" tyres. 
F%Â£$ing british weather. Even in the middle of pigging summer you cant get a dry day [smiley=end.gif]

What time are you getting down there kev?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Wanna get my monies worth - so I'll be queing outside at 8am!!! 

Looks like we'll be chasing all the chavved up Golf boys around the circuit as the only TT's!!!! 

I might get my mate to bring my track wheels with him later in the morning so I have the option to change.

Have you got a torque wrench?

Just got mine back from the stealers after more re-doing of previous repairs - still not convinced on the Miltek - resonates like crazy just at the point it changes gear - really noticable driving in traffic in town, although I guess you don't get much of that down your way!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

According to this, we may be OK for most of the day?

http://uk.weather.com/weather/detail/UKXX1715?dayNum=1


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> According to this, we may be OK for most of the day?
> 
> http://uk.weather.com/weather/detail/UKXX1715?dayNum=1


Thanks................

Now where's me jack!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

OH NO just logged on after weekend expecting great day etc and I found this thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 041#512041

DC are you alright?

What happened?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DXN,
We had a great day, thanks for passing on the info and arranging the club stand.
Shame we didnt have the banners and flagpole that most of the other (smaller) clubs had :? .


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jog said:


> Shame we didnt have the banners and flagpole that most of the other (smaller) clubs had :? .


Maybe that can be a goal for the October date. 

Glad you had a good day


----------

